# ASUS GTX 1070 Ti STRIX 8 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2017)

The ASUS GTX 1070 Ti Strix is the company's premium model, featuring the same large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler as on the GTX 1080 Ti Strix. In our testing, this is the quietest GTX 1070 Ti, and it has the best temperatures too.

*Show full review*


----------



## FR@NK (Nov 4, 2017)

Picked up one of these yesterday and aside from the LED lighting its a great card.

After looking at the review I might have to overclock it abit since it shouldnt increase the temps or fan noise very much.


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 5, 2017)

Just right amount of over-engineering with only 6 phases but each has 60 amps power stages https://www.vishay.com/docs/62922/sic620a.pdf


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice review but can I ask a question about a different card.? I was looking at overall performance summary and the FuryX is listed as faster than the 980 Ti in this review but when FuryX was released, it was slower than 980Ti according to reviews here at the time.
What is the reason for this? Have driver updates improved performance over time?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2017)

buggalugs said:


> Nice review but can I ask a question about a different card.? I was looking at overall performance summary and the FuryX is listed as faster than the 980 Ti in this review but when FuryX was released, it was slower than 980Ti according to reviews here at the time.
> What is the reason for this? Have driver updates improved performance over time?


Mostly different games, and driver updates, too.


----------



## buggalugs (Nov 6, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Mostly different games, and driver updates, too.



Ok thanks. I kinda feel sorry for AMD, FuryX was obviously a better card than it first appeared.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 9, 2017)

No VGA should be a pro instead of a con. It's almost 2018 already.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2017)

Why would you buy this over a OC 1080 for the same price if not less? IMO this card makes zero sense at its current price. He'll its a rip off. 1080s are faster and cheaper.


----------

